# My life goal



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I now know what I want in life: 










'Nuff said.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

If you got a black belt in mathematics, I'd be really impressed.
But then again..... I'm too easily impressed anyway.


(according to someone)


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

:tongue:

Hehe, I'd be pretty impressed, too. Show of hands, who would be impressed?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, and I'm going to pester you until you upload those pics.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

There'll be a facebook version, and a Personalitycafe version.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*shows hand* i'd be impressed.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually thought going to a belt system with math would be way more fun.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course it would be, Schwarz. 

Thank ya, Nyx dear.


----------

